# Another lake place



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

As I said in my intro we do mostly commercial projects. We do a handful of high-end residential projects every year (mostly the homes of our commercial customers) that keep our skills sharp.

Here is a project we have been working on during the last year or so. 

Re-painting some interior walls a couple weeks ago



















The timber frame kitchen we did last winter when it was added on. BM Regal matte on the walls. Stays Clear on the woodwork.











Wrapping everything up on the guest cabin that they are building. Aspen [email protected] with 3 coats of SW pre-cat lacquer.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I really like the kitchen there. Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Great looking job!:thumbsup: The thing I like the most are those giant MN. bucks on the wall. :notworthy:


----------

